# 4cm dilated 41 weeks



## Cherrypie1234

Had my midwife appointment today and I'm 4cm dilated at midday 41 weeks 

She said I would probably go into labour tonight but nit having contractions jus strong Brixton hicks. Anyone else been in to position?

X


----------



## Guppy051708

no experience with being 4CM at 41 weeks, but i did go into labor at 41+4 with DS1. He was born at 41+5. You are def on the brink of labor to already be at a 4! Not to mention if you are 41 weeks there is a good chance it will happen very soon.

I have to admit, im jealous you are so far dialated and not in labor. You are very lucky! im in bloody murder pain by 2CMs and it takes ages to get to 4CM. You are so lucky to not be in all that crazy pain and practically be on the brink of active.


----------



## NerdyMama

I hope it happens for ya! I was 3 cm last week and my midwife thought I would go before my last appt... totally didn't happen :( I hope you get your baby out soon! If you do, send some labor dust this way!! hehe


----------



## Guppy051708

how are things going?


----------

